# Donald and Ivanka Trump........Creepy?



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger

.


----------



## Ravi

Is Donald d4e?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Look like posed pictures to me.

What was the occasion?

Father-daughter dance?

Graduation?


----------



## rightwinger

15 year old daughter?

Creepy


----------



## Hugo Furst

What sort of things have you done with your daughter?

Never posed with her at a school event?

Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> What sort of things have you done with your daughter?
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?



Little....too close


----------



## TNHarley

Hillary is touching the butt! And the pervert is also there. Hopefully not a twofer! 
Creepy man! Creepy indeed!!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Too close?

Do the majority of your relatives drive a horse and buggy?


----------



## TNHarley

Poor baby couldn't even make it out of the hospital!


----------



## TNHarley

Fuckin ANIMALS!!!


----------



## edthecynic

WillHaftawaite said:


> Never posed with her at a school event?


What school has fornicating parrots?


----------



## Hugo Furst

edthecynic said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> 
> 
> What school has fornicating parrots?
Click to expand...


I doubt any does, including that one


----------



## Siete

looks like Daddy's left hand is easing over to pet the kitty.


----------



## boilermaker55

Think on this, if you make comments about your daughter like this......CREEPZOID.
HuffPost Live
http://tvideos.5min.com/2/277/51932...d7b1168550ce4d5992e4e6e61d6d11a63ad8aa29959d1


WillHaftawaite said:


> What sort of things have you done with your daughter?
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?


----------



## Meathead

You guys are pretty sick and desperate - terrible combination especially when compounded with lack of class.


----------



## Hugo Furst

boilermaker55 said:


> Think on this, if you make comments about your daughter like this......CREEPZOID.
> HuffPost Live
> http://tvideos.5min.com/2/277/51932...d7b1168550ce4d5992e4e6e61d6d11a63ad8aa29959d1
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of things have you done with your daughter?
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?
Click to expand...



WOW

Huffington Post, Daily Show...

Who could argue with their take on things.


(answer: anyone sane)


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> 15 year old daughter?
> 
> Creepy


You progressives are the most judgmental people on the planet.... Lol


----------



## Fair&Balanced

this thread is disgusting.


----------



## rightwinger

Desperate plea for help from Ivanka


----------



## AceRothstein

Incest plays well with the Republican base. Trump knows his audience well.


----------



## couch protester

rightwinger said:


>



You're creepy for being obsessed with another man's life. He has a life, you need one. Wasting time on another man successful life only makes you a loser, just like women who live vicariously through reality TV women. No Life!


----------



## Hugo Furst

AceRothstein said:


> Incest plays well with the Republican base. Trump knows his audience well.



what incest?


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incest plays well with the Republican base. Trump knows his audience well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what incest?
Click to expand...

Breaking News:  Trump refuses to release home movies


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incest plays well with the Republican base. Trump knows his audience well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what incest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Breaking News:  Trump refuses to release home movies
Click to expand...


----------



## couch protester

AceRothstein said:


> Incest plays well with the Republican base. Trump knows his audience well.



The feeling is mutual.

*A partial list of democratic pedophiles*


Democratic State Senator Dan Sutton of Flandreau, South Dakota accused of fondling a male page. S.D. Senator Denies Groping Accusation

Carl Stanley McGee, 38, prominent gay activist, assistant secretary for policy and planning and top aid to democrat governor Deval Patrick of Massachuttsettes, accused of sexually assaulting a 15 year old boy in a steam room at a Florida resort. Local Coverage | Boston Herald

Bernard Vincent Ward, former chief legislative aide to Senator Barbara Boxer, self proclaimed "Lion of the Left" on bay area radio, admitted transgressions too numerous to mention. Website Disabled

Davidson County Democratic Party Chairman Rodney Mullins resigned Thursday morning amid child pornography allegations, according to press secretary Jean Carter Wilson of the Davidson County Democratic Party. http://nashvillefiles.com/blog/archives/000808.html

Former Democrat Boston city councilor David Scondras is facing charges for attempting to lure a teenage boy over the Internet. Investigators said Scondras had several sexually explicit email exchanges with someone he thought was a 15-year-old boy. Former Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner Heads To Prison Friday

Charles Rust-Tierney, 51, is a former president of the Virginia chapter of the ACLU from 2002 to 2005. On February 23, 2007, Rust-Tierney was arrested and charged with possession of child pornography. He pleaded guilty to one count of receipt of child pornography on June 1, 2007.[1] Charles Rust-Tierney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Andrew Douglas Reed, 53, a North Carolina Democrat activist plead guilty to a page-long list of counts of 2nd-degree sexual exploitation of a minor. Court records in the Asheville, N.C., case said he admitted that he would "record, develop and duplicate material containing a visual representation of a minor engaging in sexual activity." Court shocker: 10 months  for kiddie porn producer Scott W. Ballo, a long-time spokesman for various Democratic political campaigns and a former communications director for the Oregon Economic and Community Development Department, was arraigned today in Marion County Circuit Court on two charges of encouraging child sex abuse (both misdemeanors) and one charge of official misconduct (also a misdemeanor), according to the court clerk's office. The charges relate to pornography allegedly found on Ballo's work computer when he was employed by the economic and community development department, according to a person familiar with the case. Where'd it go?

Mel Reynolds, House of Representatives (D-Il) convicted on 12 counts of sexual assault, obstruction of justice and solicitation of child pornography resulting from a sexual relationship with a 16-year-old campaign volunteer.

Mel Reynolds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gary Studds Studds was a central figure in the 1983 Congressional page sex scandal, when he and Representative Dan Crane were censured by the House of Representatives for separate sexual relationships with minors — in Studds' case, a 1973 sexual relationship with a 17-year-old male congressional page.


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> Desperate plea for help from Ivanka



Creepy  Donald uses his own hand signals


----------



## Siete

couch protester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're creepy for being obsessed with another man's life. He has a life, you need one. Wasting time on another man successful life only makes you a loser, just like women who live vicariously through reality TV women. No Life!
Click to expand...



apparently you're obsessed with Hillary ... nice pic of her holding your balls.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## couch protester

Siete said:


> apparently you're obsessed with Hillary ... nice pic of her holding your balls.



I'm not the bitch voting for her.


----------



## Gracie

The only thing I see creepy are those that see it as creepy.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


>




WOW!!!

Ya mean, incest has NOTHING to do with it?

Kinda blows  your whole thread, doesn't it?


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


>




No, but you sure are, Shitflinger


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> Is Donald d4e?




Are you Herman Goering?


----------



## Meathead

You don't have to be a shrink to understand rightwinger has daddy-issues.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Little....too close



CPS should check into you, closely.


----------



## rightwinger

couch protester said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incest plays well with the Republican base. Trump knows his audience well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The feeling is mutual.
> 
> *A partial list of democratic pedophiles*
> 
> 
> Democratic State Senator Dan Sutton of Flandreau, South Dakota accused of fondling a male page. S.D. Senator Denies Groping Accusation
> 
> Carl Stanley McGee, 38, prominent gay activist, assistant secretary for policy and planning and top aid to democrat governor Deval Patrick of Massachuttsettes, accused of sexually assaulting a 15 year old boy in a steam room at a Florida resort. Local Coverage | Boston Herald
> 
> Bernard Vincent Ward, former chief legislative aide to Senator Barbara Boxer, self proclaimed "Lion of the Left" on bay area radio, admitted transgressions too numerous to mention. Website Disabled
> 
> Davidson County Democratic Party Chairman Rodney Mullins resigned Thursday morning amid child pornography allegations, according to press secretary Jean Carter Wilson of the Davidson County Democratic Party. http://nashvillefiles.com/blog/archives/000808.html
> 
> Former Democrat Boston city councilor David Scondras is facing charges for attempting to lure a teenage boy over the Internet. Investigators said Scondras had several sexually explicit email exchanges with someone he thought was a 15-year-old boy. Former Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner Heads To Prison Friday
> 
> Charles Rust-Tierney, 51, is a former president of the Virginia chapter of the ACLU from 2002 to 2005. On February 23, 2007, Rust-Tierney was arrested and charged with possession of child pornography. He pleaded guilty to one count of receipt of child pornography on June 1, 2007.[1] Charles Rust-Tierney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Andrew Douglas Reed, 53, a North Carolina Democrat activist plead guilty to a page-long list of counts of 2nd-degree sexual exploitation of a minor. Court records in the Asheville, N.C., case said he admitted that he would "record, develop and duplicate material containing a visual representation of a minor engaging in sexual activity." Court shocker: 10 months  for kiddie porn producer Scott W. Ballo, a long-time spokesman for various Democratic political campaigns and a former communications director for the Oregon Economic and Community Development Department, was arraigned today in Marion County Circuit Court on two charges of encouraging child sex abuse (both misdemeanors) and one charge of official misconduct (also a misdemeanor), according to the court clerk's office. The charges relate to pornography allegedly found on Ballo's work computer when he was employed by the economic and community development department, according to a person familiar with the case. Where'd it go?
> 
> Mel Reynolds, House of Representatives (D-Il) convicted on 12 counts of sexual assault, obstruction of justice and solicitation of child pornography resulting from a sexual relationship with a 16-year-old campaign volunteer.
> 
> Mel Reynolds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gary Studds Studds was a central figure in the 1983 Congressional page sex scandal, when he and Representative Dan Crane were censured by the House of Representatives for separate sexual relationships with minors — in Studds' case, a 1973 sexual relationship with a 17-year-old male congressional page.
Click to expand...


Never heard of any of them

I have heard of Dennis Hastert though  AND Trump


----------



## Uncensored2008

couch protester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're creepy for being obsessed with another man's life. He has a life, you need one. Wasting time on another man successful life only makes you a loser, just like women who live vicariously through reality TV women. No Life!
Click to expand...


Shitflinger is projecting. He knows how he would view a girl of that age, so he is transferring his view onto Trump.


----------



## Fueri

edthecynic said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> 
> 
> What school has fornicating parrots?
Click to expand...



The fornicating parrot should be the new DNC symbol......


----------



## couch protester

rightwinger said:


> [
> Never heard of any of them
> 
> I have heard of Dennis Hastert though  AND Trump



Of course you haven't, you criminals stick together.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> couch protester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incest plays well with the Republican base. Trump knows his audience well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The feeling is mutual.
> 
> *A partial list of democratic pedophiles*
> 
> 
> Democratic State Senator Dan Sutton of Flandreau, South Dakota accused of fondling a male page. S.D. Senator Denies Groping Accusation
> 
> Carl Stanley McGee, 38, prominent gay activist, assistant secretary for policy and planning and top aid to democrat governor Deval Patrick of Massachuttsettes, accused of sexually assaulting a 15 year old boy in a steam room at a Florida resort. Local Coverage | Boston Herald
> 
> Bernard Vincent Ward, former chief legislative aide to Senator Barbara Boxer, self proclaimed "Lion of the Left" on bay area radio, admitted transgressions too numerous to mention. Website Disabled
> 
> Davidson County Democratic Party Chairman Rodney Mullins resigned Thursday morning amid child pornography allegations, according to press secretary Jean Carter Wilson of the Davidson County Democratic Party. http://nashvillefiles.com/blog/archives/000808.html
> 
> Former Democrat Boston city councilor David Scondras is facing charges for attempting to lure a teenage boy over the Internet. Investigators said Scondras had several sexually explicit email exchanges with someone he thought was a 15-year-old boy. Former Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner Heads To Prison Friday
> 
> Charles Rust-Tierney, 51, is a former president of the Virginia chapter of the ACLU from 2002 to 2005. On February 23, 2007, Rust-Tierney was arrested and charged with possession of child pornography. He pleaded guilty to one count of receipt of child pornography on June 1, 2007.[1] Charles Rust-Tierney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Andrew Douglas Reed, 53, a North Carolina Democrat activist plead guilty to a page-long list of counts of 2nd-degree sexual exploitation of a minor. Court records in the Asheville, N.C., case said he admitted that he would "record, develop and duplicate material containing a visual representation of a minor engaging in sexual activity." Court shocker: 10 months  for kiddie porn producer Scott W. Ballo, a long-time spokesman for various Democratic political campaigns and a former communications director for the Oregon Economic and Community Development Department, was arraigned today in Marion County Circuit Court on two charges of encouraging child sex abuse (both misdemeanors) and one charge of official misconduct (also a misdemeanor), according to the court clerk's office. The charges relate to pornography allegedly found on Ballo's work computer when he was employed by the economic and community development department, according to a person familiar with the case. Where'd it go?
> 
> Mel Reynolds, House of Representatives (D-Il) convicted on 12 counts of sexual assault, obstruction of justice and solicitation of child pornography resulting from a sexual relationship with a 16-year-old campaign volunteer.
> 
> Mel Reynolds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gary Studds Studds was a central figure in the 1983 Congressional page sex scandal, when he and Representative Dan Crane were censured by the House of Representatives for separate sexual relationships with minors — in Studds' case, a 1973 sexual relationship with a 17-year-old male congressional page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of any of them
> 
> I have heard of Dennis Hastert though  AND Trump
Click to expand...



What did Trump do?


----------



## couch protester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Shitflinger is projecting. He knows how he would view a girl of that age, so he is transferring his view onto Trump.



I know pedophiles like Jared project fantasies of girls that age, so you're transferring your view on thinking about little girls being with grown men, when that's her father. SICK! Candidates children are off limits, you librats are getting desperate and have no dignity. Stop justifying your twisted fantasies of children.


----------



## Uncensored2008

WillHaftawaite said:


> What did Trump do?



Ran against a party member.

The demagogue-sociopath party has no integrity when it comes to the slander and libel they use. Joseph Goebbels was fair and balanced compared to demagogues like Shitflinger.

His masters at the Soros hate sites think that this sort of sleaze will distract from the fact that Bill Clinton is a sexual predator.


----------



## couch protester

WillHaftawaite said:


> What did Trump do?



He made liberal men horny, so they blame Trump for their pedophilia fantasies.


----------



## mdk

edthecynic said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> 
> 
> What school has fornicating parrots?
Click to expand...


The sexy kind? lol


----------



## mdk

For the record, this thread is gross and weird. Ta.


----------



## Muhammed

rightwinger said:


> 15 year old daughter?
> 
> Creepy




I guess that makes me creepy too. My eldest daughter is 30 and she still sits on my lap.


----------



## edthecynic

rightwinger said:


> Creepy  Donald uses his own hand signals


Wow, her fingers are longer than his!


----------



## Zander

The only think "creepy" is this thread and the troll that created it.


----------



## ZackB

Creepy compared to what? Hillary publicly attacking all the women Bill raped?


----------



## rightwinger

Muhammed said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 year old daughter?
> 
> Creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that makes me creepy too. My eldest daughter is 30 and she still sits on my lap.
Click to expand...

Sorry...I am not allowed to comment on family


----------



## skye

Zander said:


> The only think "creepy" is this thread and the troll that created it.




I agree.


----------



## skye

ZackB said:


> Creepy compared to what? Hillary publicly attacking all the women Bill raped?



Now, that's creepy.


----------



## westwall

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couch protester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incest plays well with the Republican base. Trump knows his audience well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The feeling is mutual.
> 
> *A partial list of democratic pedophiles*
> 
> 
> Democratic State Senator Dan Sutton of Flandreau, South Dakota accused of fondling a male page. S.D. Senator Denies Groping Accusation
> 
> Carl Stanley McGee, 38, prominent gay activist, assistant secretary for policy and planning and top aid to democrat governor Deval Patrick of Massachuttsettes, accused of sexually assaulting a 15 year old boy in a steam room at a Florida resort. Local Coverage | Boston Herald
> 
> Bernard Vincent Ward, former chief legislative aide to Senator Barbara Boxer, self proclaimed "Lion of the Left" on bay area radio, admitted transgressions too numerous to mention. Website Disabled
> 
> Davidson County Democratic Party Chairman Rodney Mullins resigned Thursday morning amid child pornography allegations, according to press secretary Jean Carter Wilson of the Davidson County Democratic Party. http://nashvillefiles.com/blog/archives/000808.html
> 
> Former Democrat Boston city councilor David Scondras is facing charges for attempting to lure a teenage boy over the Internet. Investigators said Scondras had several sexually explicit email exchanges with someone he thought was a 15-year-old boy. Former Boston City Councilor Chuck Turner Heads To Prison Friday
> 
> Charles Rust-Tierney, 51, is a former president of the Virginia chapter of the ACLU from 2002 to 2005. On February 23, 2007, Rust-Tierney was arrested and charged with possession of child pornography. He pleaded guilty to one count of receipt of child pornography on June 1, 2007.[1] Charles Rust-Tierney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Andrew Douglas Reed, 53, a North Carolina Democrat activist plead guilty to a page-long list of counts of 2nd-degree sexual exploitation of a minor. Court records in the Asheville, N.C., case said he admitted that he would "record, develop and duplicate material containing a visual representation of a minor engaging in sexual activity." Court shocker: 10 months  for kiddie porn producer Scott W. Ballo, a long-time spokesman for various Democratic political campaigns and a former communications director for the Oregon Economic and Community Development Department, was arraigned today in Marion County Circuit Court on two charges of encouraging child sex abuse (both misdemeanors) and one charge of official misconduct (also a misdemeanor), according to the court clerk's office. The charges relate to pornography allegedly found on Ballo's work computer when he was employed by the economic and community development department, according to a person familiar with the case. Where'd it go?
> 
> Mel Reynolds, House of Representatives (D-Il) convicted on 12 counts of sexual assault, obstruction of justice and solicitation of child pornography resulting from a sexual relationship with a 16-year-old campaign volunteer.
> 
> Mel Reynolds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gary Studds Studds was a central figure in the 1983 Congressional page sex scandal, when he and Representative Dan Crane were censured by the House of Representatives for separate sexual relationships with minors — in Studds' case, a 1973 sexual relationship with a 17-year-old male congressional page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of any of them
> 
> I have heard of Dennis Hastert though  AND Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What did Trump do?
Click to expand...









Beat up on leftwingers preferred candidate.  Hillary.


----------



## blastoff

If you want creepy this will do it.

Close your eyes and try to picture Hillary naked.


----------



## boilermaker55

Can't stand the truth about the perv he is.




Fair&Balanced said:


> this thread is disgusting.


----------



## boilermaker55

Why, because you are picturing "the donald" naked and getting a stiffie!
LOL , loser!



blastoff said:


> If you want creepy this will do it.
> 
> Close your eyes and try to picture Hillary naked.


----------



## rightwinger

blastoff said:


> If you want creepy this will do it.
> 
> Close your eyes and try to picture Hillary naked.



Do you usually get a hardon imagining naked 70 year old women?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Trumpery SAID it. 

There is NOTHING the right wing nut jobs will not excuse. 

NOTHING.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

skye said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy compared to what? Hillary publicly attacking all the women Bill raped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that's creepy.
Click to expand...



No.

Its imaginary. Its wishful thinking from the RWNJs. 

Trumpery SAID it himself. 

And RWNJs will twist themselves into pretzels to excuse anything he does, any lies he tells and any/all of his flip flops.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

*At 69, he can still carry on like the teen who was yanked out of prep school and delivered to Col. Dobias, the take-no-shit instructor at the military academy. After I met Ivanka and praised her to her father, he said, “Yeah, she’s really something, and what a beauty, that one. If I weren’t happily married and, ya know, her father . . . ”*


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

*Chrissy Teigen and Donald Trump's Twitter War: She Tells 'Trumpers' to Leave 'Poor Melania' Out of It. 'She Goes Through Enough Already'*

*

*


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

And for a belly laugh =


----------



## Luddly Neddite

And in the interest of fairness ...

The Sickening Accusation Liberals Are Making About Trump And His Daughter

Except it was Trumpery who said it. More than once.






And he posed them both for the really creepy photos. (Who would take photos like this?)

He has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

boilermaker55 said:


> Can't stand the truth about the perv he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is disgusting.
Click to expand...


^ Example of why this thread is disgusting.

Go after Trump, or whomever, for whatever reason you think is legitimate. NO ONE actually believes this picture is a legitimate reason to go after Trump.


----------



## ClosedCaption

WillHaftawaite said:


> What sort of things have you done with your daughter?
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?



Not pics like this, no


----------



## blastoff

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of things have you done with your daughter?
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little....too close
Click to expand...

Your idiotic opinion duly noted.  

Look, we all know you lefty loons are desperate as hell and will do anything to attempt to avoid Trump steamrolling the Hildebeast come November, but inferring there's some sort of indecent relationship between him and his lovely daughter is completely delusional, albeit funny to us normal folks.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

yeah, keep going after Trump like this because he's a pussy who backs down from a fight


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Your search: Hillary Ogling Christina Aguilera returned 14,0475,097,900,450 replies


----------



## ClosedCaption

CrusaderFrank said:


> yeah, keep going after Trump like this because he's a pussy who backs down from a fight



On Twitter you mean.  Like a true warrior


----------



## ClosedCaption

blastoff said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of things have you done with your daughter?
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little....too close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic opinion duly noted.
> 
> Look, we all know you lefty loons are desperate as hell and will do anything to attempt to avoid Trump steamrolling the Hildebeast come November, but inferring there's some sort of indecent relationship between him and his lovely daughter is completely delusional, albeit funny to us normal folks.
Click to expand...



You can pretend all you want this picture is normal but this is the thing of internet memes

Like this pic







Is it "wrong"?  Wellllll.....uh....

Is it normal?  Hell no


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ClosedCaption said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, keep going after Trump like this because he's a pussy who backs down from a fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Twitter you mean.  Like a true warrior
Click to expand...


If she manages to actually get the nomination, he's going to make Hillary walk off of the debate stage in tears


----------



## Hugo Furst

ClosedCaption said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of things have you done with your daughter?
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little....too close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic opinion duly noted.
> 
> Look, we all know you lefty loons are desperate as hell and will do anything to attempt to avoid Trump steamrolling the Hildebeast come November, but inferring there's some sort of indecent relationship between him and his lovely daughter is completely delusional, albeit funny to us normal folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend all you want this picture is normal but this is the thing of internet memes
> 
> Like this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it "wrong"?  Wellllll.....uh....
> 
> Is it normal?  Hell no
Click to expand...



Looks like a family of nudists.

You find that 'abnormal'?


----------



## blastoff

ClosedCaption said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of things have you done with your daughter?
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little....too close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic opinion duly noted.
> 
> Look, we all know you lefty loons are desperate as hell and will do anything to attempt to avoid Trump steamrolling the Hildebeast come November, but inferring there's some sort of indecent relationship between him and his lovely daughter is completely delusional, albeit funny to us normal folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend all you want this picture is normal but this is the thing of internet memes
> 
> Like this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it "wrong"?  Wellllll.....uh....
> 
> Is it normal?  Hell no
Click to expand...

Agree 100%.  Internet memes pushed by deranged wackadoos like you and your cohorts in here.


----------



## ClosedCaption

WillHaftawaite said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of things have you done with your daughter?
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little....too close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic opinion duly noted.
> 
> Look, we all know you lefty loons are desperate as hell and will do anything to attempt to avoid Trump steamrolling the Hildebeast come November, but inferring there's some sort of indecent relationship between him and his lovely daughter is completely delusional, albeit funny to us normal folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend all you want this picture is normal but this is the thing of internet memes
> 
> Like this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it "wrong"?  Wellllll.....uh....
> 
> Is it normal?  Hell no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a family of nudists.
> 
> You find that 'abnormal'?
Click to expand...



A naked body stack?  Call me old fashioned but yeah.  About as abnormal as the Donald with his picture.


----------



## ClosedCaption

blastoff said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of things have you done with your daughter?
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little....too close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic opinion duly noted.
> 
> Look, we all know you lefty loons are desperate as hell and will do anything to attempt to avoid Trump steamrolling the Hildebeast come November, but inferring there's some sort of indecent relationship between him and his lovely daughter is completely delusional, albeit funny to us normal folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend all you want this picture is normal but this is the thing of internet memes
> 
> Like this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it "wrong"?  Wellllll.....uh....
> 
> Is it normal?  Hell no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree 100%.  Internet memes pushed by deranged wackadoos like you and your cohorts in here.
Click to expand...



And that has nothing to do with Trumps hip holding face rubbing creep pic.  You can try all you like to make his pic about me but not one of you guys have a pic like this with your daughter.

Do you know why?  

Yeah, you know why...


----------



## Hugo Furst

ClosedCaption said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of things have you done with your daughter?
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little....too close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic opinion duly noted.
> 
> Look, we all know you lefty loons are desperate as hell and will do anything to attempt to avoid Trump steamrolling the Hildebeast come November, but inferring there's some sort of indecent relationship between him and his lovely daughter is completely delusional, albeit funny to us normal folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend all you want this picture is normal but this is the thing of internet memes
> 
> Like this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it "wrong"?  Wellllll.....uh....
> 
> Is it normal?  Hell no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a family of nudists.
> 
> You find that 'abnormal'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A naked body stack?  Call me old fashioned but yeah.  About as abnormal as the Donald with his picture.
Click to expand...



I don't have to call you old fashioned, it's obvious.

Queen Victoria would have loved your outlook


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ClosedCaption said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of things have you done with your daughter?
> 
> Never posed with her at a school event?
> 
> Never got pictures with her before she went to a dance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little....too close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic opinion duly noted.
> 
> Look, we all know you lefty loons are desperate as hell and will do anything to attempt to avoid Trump steamrolling the Hildebeast come November, but inferring there's some sort of indecent relationship between him and his lovely daughter is completely delusional, albeit funny to us normal folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend all you want this picture is normal but this is the thing of internet memes
> 
> Like this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it "wrong"?  Wellllll.....uh....
> 
> Is it normal?  Hell no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree 100%.  Internet memes pushed by deranged wackadoos like you and your cohorts in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that has nothing to do with Trumps hip holding face rubbing creep pic.  You can try all you like to make his pic about me but not one of you guys have a pic like this with your daughter.
> 
> Do you know why?
> 
> Yeah, you know why...
Click to expand...


Hillary hubby likes spending time with other guys underaged daughters


----------



## rightwinger

Fair&Balanced said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand the truth about the perv he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Example of why this thread is disgusting.
> 
> Go after Trump, or whomever, for whatever reason you think is legitimate. NO ONE actually believes this picture is a legitimate reason to go after Trump.
Click to expand...

Trumps references and public displays of affection with his daughter are creepy


----------



## ClosedCaption

WillHaftawaite said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little....too close
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiotic opinion duly noted.
> 
> Look, we all know you lefty loons are desperate as hell and will do anything to attempt to avoid Trump steamrolling the Hildebeast come November, but inferring there's some sort of indecent relationship between him and his lovely daughter is completely delusional, albeit funny to us normal folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend all you want this picture is normal but this is the thing of internet memes
> 
> Like this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it "wrong"?  Wellllll.....uh....
> 
> Is it normal?  Hell no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a family of nudists.
> 
> You find that 'abnormal'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A naked body stack?  Call me old fashioned but yeah.  About as abnormal as the Donald with his picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to call you old fashioned, it's obvious.
> 
> Queen Victoria would have loved your outlook
Click to expand...



Are you saying my opinion of this picture is opposite your own?  You think this type of pic is totally normal?


----------



## ClosedCaption

CrusaderFrank said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little....too close
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiotic opinion duly noted.
> 
> Look, we all know you lefty loons are desperate as hell and will do anything to attempt to avoid Trump steamrolling the Hildebeast come November, but inferring there's some sort of indecent relationship between him and his lovely daughter is completely delusional, albeit funny to us normal folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend all you want this picture is normal but this is the thing of internet memes
> 
> Like this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it "wrong"?  Wellllll.....uh....
> 
> Is it normal?  Hell no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree 100%.  Internet memes pushed by deranged wackadoos like you and your cohorts in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that has nothing to do with Trumps hip holding face rubbing creep pic.  You can try all you like to make his pic about me but not one of you guys have a pic like this with your daughter.
> 
> Do you know why?
> 
> Yeah, you know why...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary hubby likes spending time with other guys underaged daughters
Click to expand...


You dont have a pic with your daughter like this, why not?


----------



## Hugo Furst

ClosedCaption said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiotic opinion duly noted.
> 
> Look, we all know you lefty loons are desperate as hell and will do anything to attempt to avoid Trump steamrolling the Hildebeast come November, but inferring there's some sort of indecent relationship between him and his lovely daughter is completely delusional, albeit funny to us normal folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend all you want this picture is normal but this is the thing of internet memes
> 
> Like this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it "wrong"?  Wellllll.....uh....
> 
> Is it normal?  Hell no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a family of nudists.
> 
> You find that 'abnormal'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A naked body stack?  Call me old fashioned but yeah.  About as abnormal as the Donald with his picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to call you old fashioned, it's obvious.
> 
> Queen Victoria would have loved your outlook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying my opinion of this picture is opposite your own?  You think this type of pic is totally normal?
Click to expand...



For nudists, yes

They, unlike you, do not see it as sexual.


----------



## ClosedCaption

WillHaftawaite said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend all you want this picture is normal but this is the thing of internet memes
> 
> Like this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it "wrong"?  Wellllll.....uh....
> 
> Is it normal?  Hell no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a family of nudists.
> 
> You find that 'abnormal'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A naked body stack?  Call me old fashioned but yeah.  About as abnormal as the Donald with his picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to call you old fashioned, it's obvious.
> 
> Queen Victoria would have loved your outlook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying my opinion of this picture is opposite your own?  You think this type of pic is totally normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For nudists, yes
> 
> They, unlike you, do not see it as sexual.
Click to expand...


I didnt say for nudist which you dont know if they are or not.  I asked for YOU, do you think this type of pic is normal?


----------



## Hugo Furst

ClosedCaption said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a family of nudists.
> 
> You find that 'abnormal'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A naked body stack?  Call me old fashioned but yeah.  About as abnormal as the Donald with his picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to call you old fashioned, it's obvious.
> 
> Queen Victoria would have loved your outlook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying my opinion of this picture is opposite your own?  You think this type of pic is totally normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For nudists, yes
> 
> They, unlike you, do not see it as sexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt say for nudist which you dont know if they are or not.  I asked for YOU, do you think this type of pic is normal?
Click to expand...




ClosedCaption said:


> I didnt say for nudist which you dont know if they are or not.




It's kinda obvious they are nudists.

For their lifestyle, I see no problem with it.


----------



## blastoff

ClosedCap needs a new name, something more descriptive.  I suggest Truthmatters, but not because he's truthful at all.  It's because he parallels the screwiness of the original TM on this board.


----------



## ClosedCaption

WillHaftawaite said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> A naked body stack?  Call me old fashioned but yeah.  About as abnormal as the Donald with his picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to call you old fashioned, it's obvious.
> 
> Queen Victoria would have loved your outlook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying my opinion of this picture is opposite your own?  You think this type of pic is totally normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For nudists, yes
> 
> They, unlike you, do not see it as sexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt say for nudist which you dont know if they are or not.  I asked for YOU, do you think this type of pic is normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say for nudist which you dont know if they are or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda obvious they are nudists.
> 
> For their lifestyle, I see no problem with it.
Click to expand...



So you refuse to answer likely because you agree with me.  If they arent nudists its pretty weird.  But you cant even consider that possibility.

Also, since you arent a nudist you dont know what is normal TO THEM.  Body stacking is something I've never seen done by nudist.


----------



## ClosedCaption

blastoff said:


> ClosedCap needs a new name, something more descriptive.  I suggest Truthmatters, but not because he's truthful at all.  It's because he parallels the screwiness of the original TM on this board.




Great point at saying nothing, I appreciate that.


----------



## Hugo Furst

ClosedCaption said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to call you old fashioned, it's obvious.
> 
> Queen Victoria would have loved your outlook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying my opinion of this picture is opposite your own?  You think this type of pic is totally normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For nudists, yes
> 
> They, unlike you, do not see it as sexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt say for nudist which you dont know if they are or not.  I asked for YOU, do you think this type of pic is normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say for nudist which you dont know if they are or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda obvious they are nudists.
> 
> For their lifestyle, I see no problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you refuse to answer likely because you agree with me.  If they arent nudists its pretty weird.  But you cant even consider that possibility.
> 
> Also, since you arent a nudist you dont know what is normal TO THEM.  Body stacking is something I've never seen done by nudist.
Click to expand...


Making assumptions, Queen Vicky?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

About Josh Duggar, RWNJs here said his actions were normal, that its normal for an older brother to molest his 4-5year old sisters. 

Clearly, RWNJs have a very different view than normal people do. 

Just as clear is that RWNJs will do anything to excuse the worst behavior from Duh Donuld. 

If these photos and quotes were by a Dem candidate, the RWNJs would be singing a different tune.


----------



## ClosedCaption

WillHaftawaite said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying my opinion of this picture is opposite your own?  You think this type of pic is totally normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For nudists, yes
> 
> They, unlike you, do not see it as sexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt say for nudist which you dont know if they are or not.  I asked for YOU, do you think this type of pic is normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say for nudist which you dont know if they are or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda obvious they are nudists.
> 
> For their lifestyle, I see no problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you refuse to answer likely because you agree with me.  If they arent nudists its pretty weird.  But you cant even consider that possibility.
> 
> Also, since you arent a nudist you dont know what is normal TO THEM.  Body stacking is something I've never seen done by nudist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making assumptions, Queen Vicky?
Click to expand...


Both of us are but only one of us acknowledges it.

Nudists or not...its weird






Go ahead and tell me this pic is one of your standard ideas.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Luddly Neddite said:


> About Josh Duggar, RWNJs here said his actions were normal, that its normal for an older brother to molest his 4-5year old sisters.
> 
> Clearly, RWNJs have a very different view than normal people do.
> 
> Just as clear is that RWNJs will do anything to excuse the worst behavior from Duh Donuld.
> 
> If these photos and quotes were by a Dem candidate, the RWNJs would be singing a different tune.




Trump said he would bang his daughter if only he wasnt her father.

Totally normal thing to say and think


----------



## Hugo Furst

ClosedCaption said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> For nudists, yes
> 
> They, unlike you, do not see it as sexual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say for nudist which you dont know if they are or not.  I asked for YOU, do you think this type of pic is normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say for nudist which you dont know if they are or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda obvious they are nudists.
> 
> For their lifestyle, I see no problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you refuse to answer likely because you agree with me.  If they arent nudists its pretty weird.  But you cant even consider that possibility.
> 
> Also, since you arent a nudist you dont know what is normal TO THEM.  Body stacking is something I've never seen done by nudist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making assumptions, Queen Vicky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of us are but only one of us acknowledges it.
> 
> Nudists or not...its weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and tell me this pic is one of your standard ideas.
Click to expand...



I could show you a similar picture of my son in law, daughter, and grandsons.


(the only democrats on both sides of the family)


----------



## ClosedCaption

I noticed how you never respond to what I say or answer anything.  Nice dancing with you but I gotta go


----------



## blastoff

ClosedCaption said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCap needs a new name, something more descriptive.  I suggest Truthmatters, but not because he's truthful at all.  It's because he parallels the screwiness of the original TM on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great point at saying nothing, I appreciate that.
Click to expand...

Ah, a comprehension problem.  That explains some of your problems.  Thanks.


----------



## ClosedCaption

blastoff said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCap needs a new name, something more descriptive.  I suggest Truthmatters, but not because he's truthful at all.  It's because he parallels the screwiness of the original TM on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great point at saying nothing, I appreciate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, a comprehension problem.  That explains some of your problems.  Thanks.
Click to expand...



Ahhh the old comprehension problem dodge when you cant explain your last post.  That ones a classic


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ClosedCaption said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> About Josh Duggar, RWNJs here said his actions were normal, that its normal for an older brother to molest his 4-5year old sisters.
> 
> Clearly, RWNJs have a very different view than normal people do.
> 
> Just as clear is that RWNJs will do anything to excuse the worst behavior from Duh Donuld.
> 
> If these photos and quotes were by a Dem candidate, the RWNJs would be singing a different tune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said he would bang his daughter if only he wasnt her father.
> 
> Totally normal thing to say and think
Click to expand...



And what's with dressing prepubescent girls like whores, as in the photos above? 

Then there's this about his 22yo daughter-

Donald Trump’s 22-Year-Old Daughter Is The New Queen Of Instagram – Orange major


----------



## blastoff

ClosedCaption said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCap needs a new name, something more descriptive.  I suggest Truthmatters, but not because he's truthful at all.  It's because he parallels the screwiness of the original TM on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great point at saying nothing, I appreciate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, a comprehension problem.  That explains some of your problems.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh the old comprehension problem dodge when you cant explain your last post.  That ones a classic
Click to expand...

You could try rereading my post.  

In it, I made a point (new name), suggested an alternative (TM), and explained why I thought it apropos (similar screwiness), but you couldn't comprehend it. 

But somehow I'm dodging something.  As the class will note, nice try.


----------



## ClosedCaption

blastoff said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCap needs a new name, something more descriptive.  I suggest Truthmatters, but not because he's truthful at all.  It's because he parallels the screwiness of the original TM on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great point at saying nothing, I appreciate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, a comprehension problem.  That explains some of your problems.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh the old comprehension problem dodge when you cant explain your last post.  That ones a classic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try rereading my post.
> 
> In it, I made a point (new name), suggested an alternative (TM), and explained why I thought it apropos (similar screwiness), but you couldn't comprehend it.
> 
> But somehow I'm dodging something.  As the class will note, nice try.
Click to expand...



No you didnt, sorry but you can play this "reread...no you misunderstood...look again...find it yourself" routine by yourself.

Its not original


----------



## Luddly Neddite

*Trump’s Creepy Obsession With His ‘Hot’ Daughter Started When She Was A Young Teenager*


Posted by Charles Topher on 14 May 2016
Tweet







Donald Trump has an unhealthy obsession with his own daughter. It’s one thing to look at your own daughter and think to yourself, “she’s absolutely beautiful.” As a father I do that daily. It’s another thing altogether to say, “She’s hot, I’d date her if she wasn’t my daughter.” As a father that has never once crossed my mind. When it comes to my girls and dating, I like to think I’m fair but stric t so they don’t end up with some version of me, but no…never once have I thought of them…like that.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Speaking of family values, apparently, Drumpf is considering ultra-slime Newt Gingrich for veep.


----------



## boilermaker55

Tell us why you want a pervert in the Whitehouse when the teabagging right wingers make such a long-winded bunch of bull shit about how others live.
And the "christian right" think he  belongs there.




Fair&Balanced said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand the truth about the perv he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Example of why this thread is disgusting.
> 
> Go after Trump, or whomever, for whatever reason you think is legitimate. NO ONE actually believes this picture is a legitimate reason to go after Trump.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Trump’s Creepy Obsession With His ‘Hot’ Daughter Started When She Was A Young Teenager*
> 
> 
> Posted by Charles Topher on 14 May 2016
> Tweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has an unhealthy obsession with his own daughter. It’s one thing to look at your own daughter and think to yourself, “she’s absolutely beautiful.” As a father I do that daily. It’s another thing altogether to say, “She’s hot, I’d date her if she wasn’t my daughter.” As a father that has never once crossed my mind. When it comes to my girls and dating, I like to think I’m fair but stric t so they don’t end up with some version of me, but no…never once have I thought of them…like that.


Trumps obsession with the sexuality of his daughter is just plain creepy


----------



## blastoff

Yeah, that of you lefty loons are the creepy ones.


----------



## gillbertOiii

Luddly Neddite said:


>


----------



## rightwinger

gillbertOiii said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106616 View attachment 106616
Click to expand...


OK

THAT IS FUCKING CREEPY


----------



## blastoff

rightwinger said:


> 15 year old daughter?
> 
> Creepy


Um...you lefty idiots already played this card during the election campaign and, like many others, it failed miserably with the smart American voters.
But, hey, have at it as it's a great reminder to us just how fucked up you clowns are.


----------



## rightwinger

blastoff said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 year old daughter?
> 
> Creepy
> 
> 
> 
> Um...you lefty idiots already played this card during the election campaign and, like many others, it failed miserably with the smart American voters.
> But, hey, have at it as it's a great reminded to us just how fucked up you clowns are.
Click to expand...


Sorry

But those pictures are fucking creepy


----------



## blastoff

rightwinger said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 year old daughter?
> 
> Creepy
> 
> 
> 
> Um...you lefty idiots already played this card during the election campaign and, like many others, it failed miserably with the smart American voters.
> But, hey, have at it as it's a great reminded to us just how fucked up you clowns are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry
> 
> But those pictures are fucking creepy
Click to expand...

Thanks for your broken record opinion.


----------



## rightwinger

gillbertOiii said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106616 View attachment 106616
Click to expand...


If that picture was of some black father and his young daughter living in the ghetto, it would be grounds to have the child taken out of the home


----------



## charwin95

blastoff said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 year old daughter?
> 
> Creepy
> 
> 
> 
> Um...you lefty idiots already played this card during the election campaign and, like many others, it failed miserably with the smart American voters.
> But, hey, have at it as it's a great reminder to us just how fucked up you clowns are.
Click to expand...


Brace yourself with your armor shield and helmet for the next 4 years or less. 
So far he hasn't inaugurated yet but he has caused so much damaged and embarrassment to this country already. especially with his daily toy tweeting blasting  attacking people around. What a pathetic puppet piece of shit.


----------



## blastoff

charwin95 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 year old daughter?
> 
> Creepy
> 
> 
> 
> Um...you lefty idiots already played this card during the election campaign and, like many others, it failed miserably with the smart American voters.
> But, hey, have at it as it's a great reminder to us just how fucked up you clowns are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brace yourself with your armor shield and helmet for the next 4 years or less.
> So far he hasn't inaugurated yet but he has caused so much damaged and embarrassment to this country already. especially with his daily toy tweeting blasting  attacking people around. What a pathetic puppet piece of shit.
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving my point!


----------



## boilermaker55

The peemesiter is a creep.
But when you have $$$ people think you are ok being a creep.




rightwinger said:


> gillbertOiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106616 View attachment 106616
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK
> 
> THAT IS FUCKING CREEPY
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

boilermaker55 said:


> The peemesiter is a creep.
> But when you have $$$ people think you are ok being a creep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gillbertOiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106616 View attachment 106616
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK
> 
> THAT IS FUCKING CREEPY
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Can you imagine if anyone else had those "daddy's little girl" pictures taken?

Your kids would be taken away


----------



## rightwinger

OK Mr Trump, just a couple more for the family album

Mr Trump, can you slide your hand a little farther up her thigh?
Ivanka, can you slip your tongue down his throat?


----------



## esthermoon

rightwinger said:


>


I can't see anything creepy to be honest.
But in this photo they look like they're posing...for some reason I don't know


----------



## ThankU4votingTrump

TNHarley said:


> Hillary is touching the butt! And the pervert is also there. Hopefully not a twofer!
> Creepy man! Creepy indeed!!


It looks to me like Bill is trying to teach that baby to suck his finger!  Is he trying to train another Monica?


----------



## longknife

rightwinger said:


>


*Another butthurt Leftard thread*


----------



## rightwinger

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another butthurt Leftard thread*
Click to expand...


Butthurt?

No, that is too obvious when talking about Donnie and Ivanka


----------

